# Enterprise Sausage Stuffer replacement tubes



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 20, 2013)

Just restored my families old Enterprise stuffer, and the tube is in really bad shape.  Was wondering if anyone had any good leads on a replacement tube.  How are the plastic tubes vs Stainless?  better/worse?  

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## pcallison (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Rowdy,

Lehman's in Kidron Ohio lists parts for Chop-Rite stuffers, which are the same as yours. They list the small tube & the large tube, need to know model#. Hope that helps. See ya Phillip.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Phillip, I looked at Lehman's and the only stuffer tube I could find was too big at the base.  My base is about 1 1/2 in at the base.

The cheapest one I could find is at One stop jerkey shop

But most are plastic like this, the one I have is brass I am pretty sure, but it is kinda bent and tarnished pretty bad.

I would like to get some SS ones but they seem to be pretty proud of them.

Still open to ideas if you or anyone has any more

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 21, 2013)

There might be a link or two in this thread that will help you out. You can still get the parts: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131180/so-i-came-home-and-this-was-on-the-counter

Chop-rite dot com has all the parts you need (would post the link but not supposed to post offsite links )

Butcher and packer also carries the Chop-Rite parts online


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2013)

This is what Butcher and Packer has on it's site....
[h1]Chop-Rite / Enterprise Stuffer[/h1]
[h3]Choprite/Enterprise Cast Iron Sausage Stuffer[/h3]
*Durable and Long-Lasting!*

This old fashioned cast iron sausage stuffer is still made today using the same patterns for over 150 years. Only the names have changed.

We stock the most commonly used parts, but we can order any part that you need. This machine can also be used as a grape press for the wine enthusiast.


----------

